# Dependent feral pigeons?



## SFPigeonFamily (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi, at the start of the pandemic my husband rescued a baby pigeon from certain death as crows were pecking him to death while his family fluttered around helplessly. The baby was able to escape to a crack in a nearby fence where the crows could not get him. We nursed him back to health and he was reunited with his pigeon family. We started feeding them each day out our window. Soon 5 pigeons grew to 10 then 20 and now there are 40 pigeons livig on the roof across the street. This was all fine until we learned we had to move. I am afraid they have become dependent and will starve if we leave them cold turkey with no food in a month. Does anyone have any advice? Should I start giving them less food each day? No food one day, food the next?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Yes, you can start feeding them less every day. Then start skipping a day inbetween. They will go look elsewhere for food. I know it is sad, but when one starts feeding them the numbers just keep on becoming more.


----------



## SFPigeonFamily (Jun 11, 2020)

Thank you both for your replies. I wish I could bring them with me to the new house but my husband forbids....although I think I could get them to come with me hahaha. I imagine throwing seed out the car window every mile like a trail of breadcrumbs. I will miss them terribly.


----------

